
EU committee voted to break the Internet: Berliners take to the streets - gnomewascool
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/wednesday-eu-committee-voted-break-internet-sunday-berliners-take-streets-say-no
======
auggierose
Is that for real? No wonder the UK wants out of this.

~~~
CM30
It's like the minute Brexit happened, the EU started becoming the exact type
of organisation its critics claimed it to be. Wonder how the vote would have
gone had it occurred after this sort of announcement/controversy?

